# Tyre Size on an Alex EX23 Rim



## Phaeton (23 Apr 2020)

Having a nightmare getting a replacement Schwalbe Smart Sam in 29x2.35 for the back of the Ebike, it's fitted with an Alex EX23 rim, which states on it, 622x23 which I hope I'm assuming is 29" or 622mm by 23mm wide, the tyre as above is 2.35, I think I can get some 29x2.6 will this extra wide cause any issues?


----------



## raleighnut (23 Apr 2020)

Not for the rim but it may cause problems with the frame 'stays', how much clearance at the sides of the present fitted tyres.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Not for the rim but it may cause problems with the frame 'stays', how much clearance at the sides of the present fitted tyres.


It's a big chunky e-bike so I think it should be okay it's 3mm either side if I'm reading it right


----------

